# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software) طلبات : طلب nck لجوال w100i لتشغيل بطاقة iam

## eloujdi2022

*طلب nck لجوال w100i لتشغيل بطاقة IAM*

----------

